# Template für die ganze Seite



## Tarion (4. Jan 2010)

Hi,
ich arbeite mich gerade in Spring ein.

Ich will eine kleine Website umsetzten. Erstmal nur wenige seiten mit einem gemeinsamen Rahmen (Header, Footer, Menu).
Auf den ersten Blick hat ja jede Action ihr eigenes jsp file. Ich möchte aber nicht in jemdem jsp file die html und head tags neu schreiben.
Gibt es einen eleganten weg die content seiten in ein layout.jsp o.ä. zu injizieren?

*layout.jsp:*

```
<html>
<head></head>
<body>
<!-- include content -->
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Alex1102 (12. Jan 2010)

Ja natürlich. Ungefähr so <jsp:include page="relativeUrl" />

Bzw. eine bessere Alternative währe es das Templatemechanismus von Facelets zu verwenden.
Lese dazu das Buch JSF@Work. (im Nezt eine kostenlose Version vorhanden)


----------



## mvitz (12. Jan 2010)

Würde es auch entweder über die includes machen oder aber über die Integration von Spring MVC mit Apache Tiles 2 - Home


----------



## Geeeee (12. Jan 2010)

Oder evtl. soetwas wie Sitemesh


----------



## jule37 (12. Jan 2010)

wenn du grad ein neues projekt anfängst solltest du diese gelegenheit unbedingt nutzen, um dich in facelets einzuarbeiten. am besten gleich mit jsf 2.0, denn JSP's sind schnee von gestern. warum nicht gleich was vernünftiges lernen, wenn man was neues anfängt? 

habe auch vor kurzem angefangen mich mit jsf 2.0 und facelets zu beschäftigen und es ist wirklich ganz ganz einfach und löst haargenau dieses problem mit großer eleganz. wenn man sich erstmal eingearbeitet hat, will man es nie wieder anders machen, glaub mir 

hier ein super tutorial zum thema. nach 3 stunden kannst du mit der technologie sauber umgehen:

part 1
part 2
part 3


----------



## mvitz (12. Jan 2010)

Auch wenn ich nicht der Threadersteller bin, möchte ich ganz gerne nochmal was zu den ganzen JSF Posts hier in diesem Thread sagen.

Der Threadersteller hat doch klar gesagt, er möchte sich Spring (vermutlich genau genommen Spring MVC) anschauen. Spring unterstützt nunmal als Template Technologien JSP/Freemarker/Velocity. Für einfache Webanwendungen mit Spring ist hier idr. JSP die einfachste und somit am schnellsten erlernbare. Somit kann man in diesem Kontext nicht davon sprechen, dass JSP tot ist.

Ich verstehe, was an JSF so toll ist und sehe da auch durchaus Vorteile, nur das überall wo nach irgendwas gefragt wird, was sich auch mit JSF lösen lässt, direkt mit "nimm JSF" geantwortet wird finde ich nicht optimal.


----------



## Tarion (17. Jan 2010)

Die GoogleAppEngine bietet mir soweit ich weiß leider keine JSF.


----------

